#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помощь в переводе фразы

## Флая

Добрый день! Санскрита не знаю вообще, но очень нужна помощь в переводе фразы на санскрит, для подарка.
Нужно перевести буквально три слова:

Да пребудет с тобою сила
оно же
May the force be with you 

Из "Звездных войн" :Smilie:  Т.е. сила - не физическая, скорее духовная. 

Очень хотелось бы получить именно начертание фразы. Уже есть версия, что звучит это как tava balAstu .
Заранее большое человеческое спасибо.

----------


## До

Есть онлайновый конвертер в деванагари: http://207.172.130.49:8080/cgi-bin/webitrans.pl
tava balAstu получилось तव बलास्तु

ps. А на хинди не пойдёт? Гугл вот как перводит _May the force be with you_ -> मई के बल तुम्हारे साथ रहना.





> Нужно перевести буквально три слова:
> 
> _Да пребудет с тобою сила_
> оно же
> _May the force be with you_


Как ни считаю три слова не выходит, наверное в школе плохо учился.

----------


## Флая

До, спасибо вам за конвертер. И за хинди тоже спасибо, пригодится.

Ну не придирайтесь к формулировкам  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Асуман

> Уже есть версия, что звучит это как tava balAstu .


बल bala ср.р., поэтому должно быть तव बलमस्तु tava balamastu

----------


## Лёлька

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста перевест на санскрит фразу: Будь сам себе светом.
Благодарю.

----------


## Linda

Добрый день! нужна  помощь в переводе с русского на санскрит.
 " Милосердие есть любовь 
    Любовь есть свобода"
За рание спасибо.

----------


## Джек

" Милосердие есть любовь
Любовь есть свобода"

करुणा प्रेमास्ति
प्रेम स्वातन्यस्ति 
karuna premaaista
prema svaatanyaista

----------


## Джек

Между прочим, эта фраза стоила мне переваренных макарон...

----------

Bob (26.05.2009)

----------


## Linda

Большущее спасибо!!!

----------


## Tiop

> प्रेम स्वात*न्यस्ति* 
> 
> prema svaata*nyais*ta


Вот здесь ошибка.




> स्वात*न्यस्ति*


То же самое.

А




> करु*णा*


у вас вроде как (f.) и потому без висарги?

----------

